# So apparently my car had HPS suspension. LOL



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

They literally placed their watermark over the existing. Fools.
http://www.hps-airride.com/hps....html
http://www.hps-airride.com/hps....html


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

thaaaaats ****in shaaady.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Made me giggle.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

I knew it all along Paul.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

and here i am, thinking your cool for making your own struts. poser.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: So apparently my car had HPS suspension. LOL (Plain)*

I don't think a single car on their website actually has their air ride on it, nor did they get permission to use the photo.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: So apparently my car had HPS suspension. LOL (Capt. Obvious)*

stuff like this stinks. Its like all my images on that 20 squared site. 
Maybe you should be flattered. Or if you were like me it bothered me, when I knew how much time I spent on them.
Car looks good though, thats all that matters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:09 PM 10-1-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thank you for alerting us! You need to confront them because people never learn if they get away with it.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: So apparently my car had HPS suspension. LOL (Plain)*

Reminds me of Raderwerks stealing my photography for an online ad. Russ had asked to use it and I said no. He decided to steal it anyway. Russ can suck on my truck nuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*









alexander hermann up to his old tricks again


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

tell them you want $50 every hr that photo is on their site


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

damn that is cool but yet makes you look like you didnt do any of the work **** them


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

cease and desist order? 
thats some straight bullsh it


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

thats so shady. wowww


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Over year and a half later, they still claiming my car was on their garbage, even after multiple emails and messages asking for them to take it down. I wonder how many others are "using" their crap. 

Facking dirt bags. 

http://www.hps-airride.com/seiten_english/04_showroom/index.html


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

HPS is nothing but a bunch of shady people, check out my thread for my expereience with them :thumbdown: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5173919-my-experience-with-HPS


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> Reminds me of Raderwerks stealing my photography for an online ad. Russ had asked to use it and I said no. He decided to steal it anyway. Russ can suck on my truck nuts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


 I definitely screen-shot that and sent it to my friend, who I think sent it to you. I am sure you saw it on your own too. 

Douche bags. :thumbdown:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Plain said:


> http://www.hps-airride.com/seiten_english/04_showroom/index.html


 6 pages with 30 cars per page


----------

